# 25 mile time compared to 10 mile TT



## grellboy (5 Aug 2021)

Tonight I did my local 10 TT, recording a reasonable time (for me), with an average speed of 22.3 mph. On Monday I did a 25 mile effort - on mostly the same roads but not under TT conditions - with an average speed of 21 mph. 1.3mph difference between 10 and 25 miles is a bit disappointing isn't it, especially given the intensity of the TT. My PB for the 10 mile course is 22.9, just for reference. Any tips how I can improve my 10mile speed will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RoubaixCube (6 Aug 2021)

Maybe a TT bike, More aero wheels, skin suits or adjusting your position to be more aero on the bike?

Hard to give advice when we havent been given any information to work with.


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Aug 2021)

Increase FTP - not meaning the be flippant but this is the most simple and cheapest option also most useful side benefits. Obviously do not increase body mass at the same time unless you are super small and it’s a flat course…


----------



## Sharky (6 Aug 2021)

Once you are into a season, improvements are going to be minor. Weather conditions are going to be the biggest influence. Riding the same course will help you to know where and when to apply as much force as possible, without going into the red. Except for the last half mile, when you have to cross the line with nothing in the tank.
For next season, consistent riding thru the winter, will build up strength and put you into a better position for the start of the new season.
Good luck


----------



## HLaB (6 Aug 2021)

Increase your power and maximize your aero (particularly your body CdA). 

I've actually lost a few watts but I am going substantially faster. I think as it's a more constant power, I am a few kg lighter and now I don't have something growing in side me, so I am more comfortable in position.


----------



## Ian H (6 Aug 2021)

It would be easier to understand if you followed convention and quote time for distance rather than speed.
Is this in competition or just riding a course?


----------



## Ridgeway (6 Aug 2021)

36kmh, sounds pretty good to me


----------

